# القلب المطعون او القلب الحزين



## سرجيوُس (13 أكتوبر 2011)

القلب المطعون او القلب الحزين
هناك عدة امور تسبب جروح والالام فى قلب المرء مثل الخيانة
فهى اصعب واشد الامور واكتر الاشياء تهدم قلب الانسان,فكثير ما
نسمع عن قصص حب وخيانه سواء من الجانب الذكورى او الجانب الانثوى
فكل منهما فيه من هو امين فى حبه ومنهم من هو غير امين.
ولكن اليوم نتحدث عن هذا الشخص الخائن
 واتسائل لماذا.......لماذا تخدع؟
ان كان الطرف الاخر امين وصادق فى حبه لك
فلماذا تخدعه وتجرح قلبة وتكسر فلبه؟
لماذا كل ما احب شخص يخوننى؟
هل هذا المرض اصبح منتشر فى شتى البقاع ولا يخلو انسان من هذا المرض؟
وكيف لم يكتشفو علاج ودواء لهذا المرض ولهذا الانسان الذى يعشق الخيانة
فان كنت احبك فلماذا تخوننى؟
فان كان جزاء الحب خيانة فما هو جزاء خيانتى لك؟
وماذا ان لم اكن احبك ؟هل كنت تقيم على الحرب ام ستقتلنى

كلمات كثيرة اريد ان اطرقه على مسامعكم ولكن ما وجدت من الكتابه فائدة سوى تقليب الذكريات ,
وتذكر الالام والاوجاع وتذكر اناس لا يجب ان اتذكرهم.

نسيت انساك ودا علمهونى هواك
نسيت انساك خلاص وعينى مش فكراك
نسيت انساك فقلبى ليس لك
بل جعلته سماء يشتهى كل انسان ان يحلق فيه
وحينما تحلق فيه سوف اقول لك انى نسيت انساك

اخر كلمات سوف اكتبه لامراة خائنة لانى قررت ان انساه وان انسى ما حدث لى
وقررت 
ان ابداء من جديد ,حياة جديدة وقلب جديد,
وقررت 
انى لا احب احد لكى لا يخدعنى احد
وقررت 
انى احب الكل وانا بعيد عن الكل
وبعد ما اخذت من قرارات يظل شىء واحد داخلى وهو
لماذا نخون؟؟؟؟
نصيحة
 لـ ا تـ حـ بـ
​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب يفرح قلبك قريب وتجد من يحبك من قلبه زى ما فى خيانه فيه تضحيه


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جداا الرب يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أكتوبر 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> اخر كلمات سوف اكتبه لامراة خائنة لانى قررت ان انساه وان انسى ما حدث لى
> وقررت
> ان ابداء من جديد ,حياة جديدة وقلب جديد,
> وقررت
> ...




*كلام جميل جدااا
شكرا ليك سرجيوس
وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## أنجيلا (14 أكتوبر 2011)

> نصيحة
> لـ ا تـ حـ بـ​




*جبت المفيد:t39:

شكرا للموضوع*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 أكتوبر 2011)

سندريلا
نهيسى
مايكل
الرب معكم



أنجيلا قال:


> *جبت المفيد:t39:
> 
> شكرا للموضوع*​





أنجيلا قال:


> [/COLOR]


هههههههه
عارف عارف
جات فالجون دى
هههه[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## rania79 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*كلمات روعة*​


----------



## staregypt (17 أكتوبر 2011)

خيانة الحبيب والصديق أصعب من خيانة الغريب
كلام جميل 
شكرا لك:ab4::018A1D~146::big35:
​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2011)

لا اخون ابقى اقولك


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 نوفمبر 2011)

اسعدنىمروركم
gbu


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*جرح الخيانه صعب وقد لا يشفيه الوقت
شكرااا لموضوعك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## حيران (9 ديسمبر 2011)

مش عارف اقول ايه


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 يناير 2012)

للجميع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يناير 2012)

احيانا نخدع انفسنا بان محببون من احد لا الاشخاص  وقد يكون هذا الشخص لم يذكر كلمة الحب ابدا ولكن اوهمنا تصور لنا ذلك


----------

